# Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.



## gimli (1. Februar 2008)

Quelle: FISCH & FANG: Erster Hecht mit 5 Veröffentlicht am Montag, dem 21. Januar 2008 

Jan Eggers verbreitet teilweise falsche Informationen im o.g. Artikel dieser Zeitschrift. Ich frage mich warum? Als langjähriger niederländischer Angler sollte er doch wissen was er schreibt. Das scheint aber offensichtlich nicht der Fall zu sein, oder es werden gezielte Halbwahrheiten verbreitet, um den unerfahrenen deutschen Angler noch einmal zur Kasse zu bitten.

    * FALSCH: "…dass dieser VISpas im Norden Hollands leider nicht gültig ist."
    * RICHTIG: Der VISpas ist in den ganzen Niederlanden gültig.
    * FALSCH: "Es gibt keinen VISpas mit dem man in ganz Holland fischen darf!"
    * RICHTIG: Der VISpas ist in den ganzen Niederlanden gültig und man darf in allen Gewässern, die auf den weißen Seiten der Landelijke Lijst stehen, angeln.
    * FALSCH: "Und wenn man mit Kunstködern und toten Köderfischen fischt, braucht man fast immer den VISpas der jeweiligen Föderation."
    * RICHTIG: Etwaige Einschränkungen sind in der Landelijke Lijst vermerkt. Man braucht keineswegs immer den VISpas der jeweiligen Föderation/des Verbandes.

Manchmal ist ein einzelner Erlaubnisschein eines Vereins ausreichend, um gewisse Vereinsgewässer des Vereins beangeln zu können. Allerdings sollte jeder Angler das für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er an einem Gewässer, welches in der Landelijke Lijst (mit etwaigen Einschränkungen) vermerkt ist, angeln will oder nicht.

Das hier aufgeführte Beispiel von Fehlinformation hat auch einen ganz speziellen Hintergrund.
Meine Bergründung lest ihr unter http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## bolli (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*

Deine Seite habe ich schon länger unter meinen Favoriten...
#h


----------



## seeyou (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*

Danke, klingt auch einleuchtend. Ansonsten hätte der Vispas gegenüber den alten Papieren keinen Vorteil gebracht. seeyou#h

Heißt aber doch jetzt, dass ich in den Poldern um Medemblik nicht mit Kunstködern angeln darf, wenn ich den POS Schein nicht habe. Wie blöd ist das denn? Kannst Du mir nen Tip für ein anderes Poldergebiet geben, wo man nur mit dem normalen Vispas angeln darf? Region reicht. Am besten per PN. Danke!


----------



## pike347 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*

Hallo zusammen :vik:


Wollte vor beginn der schonzeit auch noch einen ausflug an die polder um Medemblik machen .Bin gerade etwas verunsichert.Was ist pos -schein #c. Bin selber im besit eines großen visspass-federation limburg. Man darf doch jetzt in alle auf den weißen seiten aufgeführten gewässern fischen , oder? mit 2 angeln und auch mit kunstködern (außer in s.z)#c#c#c#c.
vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen .

petri heil


Felipe

Eat ,Sleep, go fishing.:k:k:k


----------



## Dart (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*

Das passt eigentlich zu dem kleinen, intoleranten Wurzelsepp. Der ist auch als "Guide" so proffesionell, um alle Hotspots erstmal blitzschnell vor den zahlenden Gästen abzuwerfen.:l
Greetz Reiner:q


----------



## seeyou (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*

@ Pike347: Die Polder kannste beangeln aber nur ohne Köder! S.o. - es sei denn, Du hast einen Zusatzschein für die Gegend. Das ist ja das schizo......!!!#q seeyou


----------



## gimli (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*



			
				pike347 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist pos -schein .


Das steht hier.


			
				pike347 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin selber im besit eines großen visspass-federation limburg. Man darf doch jetzt in alle auf den weißen seiten aufgeführten gewässern fischen , oder? mit 2 angeln und auch mit kunstködern


JA.


			
				pike347 schrieb:
			
		

> (außer in s.z)


Was bedeutet eigentlich "s.z"?


----------



## pike347 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*



gimli schrieb:


> Das steht hier.
> hi Gimli#h
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pike347 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*

Hi See you.
Wie Angeln ohne Köder?#c
Die polder stehen doch in der liste .;+ oder habe ich mich verguckt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat. Gibt es den hier keinen der mal klarheit schaffen kann . und was heisst den jetzt *Pos*|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.

|bigeyesHilllllFEEEEEEEEEEEEEE|bigeyes



#:#:*EAT, SLEEP, GO FISHING|pfisch:|pfisch:*


----------



## joopie (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*

Es ist nicht leicht zu verstehen spielt sich aber so ab:
Zum vispas gehört die Liste der Fischwasser.

Die Gebietsverbände und Vereine haben bestimmte Gewässer in den "Pool" gebracht, in denen jeder vispasinhaber fischen darf.
Diese Gewässer sind in der Liste mit eventuellen zusätzlichen Auflagen enthalten.
Für Teile des Meedembliker Polders gilt da aber, dass nicht mit Kunstköder und Köderfisch gefischt werden darf. Die Fischerei z.B. auf Weissfische ist frei.

Da die genauen Strecken manchmal schlecht zu erkennen sind, sollte man sich vor Ort bei der Polizei oder im Angelgeschäft notfalls erkundigen.
|wavey:


----------



## gimli (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*

Der Kandidat hat 99 Punkte.

Das hast du echt gut an den Mann gebracht. #6 Allerdings geht es hier manchen um das i-tüpfelchen. Das scheinen manche nicht begreifen zu wollen, oder sie können es nicht. Dein Hinweis ist da schon sehr gut.#6


----------



## pike347 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*



joopie schrieb:


> Es ist nicht leicht zu verstehen spielt sich aber so ab:
> Zum vispas gehört die Liste der Fischwasser.
> 
> Die Gebietsverbände und Vereine haben bestimmte Gewässer in den "Pool" gebracht, in denen jeder vispasinhaber fischen darf.
> ...


 


|laola:


Danke joopie.#hHaste echt gut an den mann gebracht?
Wie du ja sagt sind ja nicht alle polder der gegend gemeint .
Werder mich dan halt vor ort mal durchkämpfen .

Besten dank nochmal|good:



#:#:Eat, Sleep, Go Fishing#:#:


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*

Ich habe mich mal mit der POS in Verbindung gesetzt und nachgefragt, ob ein VisPas von einer anderen Federatie zum Angeln rund um Medemblick ausreicht. 

Hier nun die Antwort:

 Dear mister xxxxmann, 

I'm very sorry, but my German is too bad to write you an understandable message. I hope that reading English is no problem for you. With your VISpas you can fish around Medemblik, but "nicht mit Blinker oder Fisch". If you would like to fish with Blinker oder Fisch, than you need to obtain a Vispas from the federation NoordWest Nederland of federation Gooi en Eemland or federation Randmeren. These 3 federations work together in the so called "POS". You can get a VISpas in Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden, in a tackel-shop in or around Medemblik or at the anglingclub Viscollege VNK: bart.jannyschipper@quicknet.nl 

Have a nice stay! 




Met vriendelijke groet, 

Irma de xxxx
interProvinciale Organisatie Sportvisserij 

Hoorne 9 
1911 BD  Uitgeest 
Tel: 0251 31 88 82 
Fax: 0251 31 83 46 

www.pos-sportvisserij.nl 

Also eindeutig, KuKö oder toter KöFi *nur* mit VisPas der POS.


----------



## krauthi (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*

|good:|good:|good:

haste prima gemacht  Ulli  #r

genau so habe ich das auch verstanden und auch angewendet 
somit weiß nun jeder   der  in den polder mit  kunstköder  oder köderfisch angeln möchte   das er  aufjedenfall  den  vispas von nord holland haben muss



gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## gimli (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*



			
				Ulli3D schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich mal mit der POS in Verbindung gesetzt und nachgefragt, ob ein VisPas von einer anderen Federatie zum Angeln rund um Medemblick ausreicht.


Ich reiche mal deinen komplett, bei F&F veröffentlichten Beitrag nach:





			
				Ulli3D Verfasst am: 05 Feb 2008 11:58    Titel: Re: Vispas ...wo darf ich womit? schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab mich letzte Woche schon mal mit der POS in
> Verbindung gesetzt und heute ist eine Antwort gekommen.
> 
> Meine E-Mail:
> ...





Medemblick ist schon ein sehr begrenzter Raum. Das bezieht sich also nicht auf die Vielzahl der Polder, die im Gebiet von Nordwest- und Midden Nederland liegen und auch teilweise in der Landelijke Lijst stehen.

Es geht doch letztendlich darum, dass es nicht unabdingbar sein muss, sich einen (POS)- VISpas zu besorgen, sondern darum, dass es von Jan Eggers so behauptet wurde. Wer in diesem Gebiet unbedingt angeln will, sollte sich auch den entsprechenden VISpas besorgen.

Aber wer einen VISpas eines anderen Verbandes besitzt und nicht unbedingt dort (im Raum Medemblich, Vlietlanden, oder Bovenkarspel) angeln will, er die Gewässer auch beangeln darf, in sofern sie in der Landelijke Lijst stehen!


			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> genau so habe ich das auch verstanden und auch angewendet
> somit weiß nun jeder der in den polder mit kunstköder oder köderfisch angeln möchte das er aufjedenfall den vispas von nord holland haben muss


#q
Das ist doch absoluter Unsinn was du da schreibst. „in den Poldern…“ ist nichts als eine Verallgemeinerung und müssen tut man schon mal mindestens einen VISpas (egal von welchem Verband) zu besitzen.

Ich habe meine Anfrage bei der interProvinciale Organisatie Sportvisserij etwas anders gestellt:


> “Is het mogelijk met een Vispas van de Federatie Limburg ook in het viswateren van de POS-Sportvisserij te vissen, of is er dan een tweede vispas nodig? Is de POS-lijst van viswateren een deel van de landelijke lijst van viswateren?
> Bedankt voor uw antwoord
> Herbert …..
> 
> ...



Die Frage lautete, *ob es möglich ist mit einem VISpas des Verbandes Limburg*, da kommen viele grenznahen Angler her, *in den Gewässern der POS zu angeln.*

Die Antwort:

Die POS ist die Arbeitsorganisation von drei Verbänden, NL Federatie NoordWest Nederland, Fed. Gooi en Eemland en Fed. Randmeren. *Sie können mit ihrem VISpas des Verbandes Limburg in allen Gewässern, die in der landesweiten Gewässerliste aufgeführt sind (Seite 107 bis 124), angeln.* Das sind übrigens nicht alle Gewässer, die in der Verbandsliste aufgeführt sind.

Ich hoffe vollständig informiert zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Irma …

Naja, das Mädel bemüht sich und ist vielleicht die Einzige die auf Fragen an die POS Antwortet. Sei es wie es sei, die anderen Verbände haben ähnlich geantwortet.

Diese Antwort kommt dem doch schon viel näher von dem ich überzeugt bin und was ich behauptet habe: 

FALSCH: "…dass dieser VISpas im Norden Hollands leider nicht gültig ist."

RICHTIG: Der VISpas ist in den ganzen Niederlanden gültig.

FALSCH: "Es gibt keinen VISpas mit dem man in ganz Holland fischen darf!"

RICHTIG: Der VISpas ist in den ganzen Niederlanden gültig und man darf in allen Gewässern, die auf den weißen Seiten der Landelijke Lijst stehen, angeln.

FALSCH: "Und wenn man mit Kunstködern und toten Köderfischen fischt, braucht man fast immer den VISpas der jeweiligen Föderation."

RICHTIG: Etwaige Einschränkungen sind in der Landelijke Lijst vermerkt. Man braucht keineswegs immer den VISpas der jeweiligen Föderation/des Verbandes.

So, das war es von meiner Seite zu diesem Thema. Wer mag, kann sich die VISpassen/Erlaubnisscheine aller Verbände kaufen, wenn er damit glücklich wird.|wavey:


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*

Die Antwort, die Du bekommen hast ist aber nur eine Teilmenge der Antwort, die ich bekommen habe und steht zu der nicht im Widerspruch. Wenn Du einen VisPas von anderen Federaties hast, dann darfst Du in allen Provinzen der Niederlande in den Gewässern, die in der Landeslijke List van Viswateren aufgeführt sind, fischen.

Interessant wird es, wenn man mit Kunstködern oder Köderfischen fischen will, dann kommen in allen Federaties der NL die auf den Seiten 2 ff. genannten Einschränkungen zum Tragen. Das bedeutet, wie die Dame von der POS schon geschrieben hat, man benötigt für diese Gewässer den VisPas der jeweiligen Federatie.

Ich für meinen Teil werde mich an diese Regelungen halten, denn wenn solche Antworten sowohl von einer zuständigen Stelle als auch von einem international anerkannten niederländischen Angler kommen, dann denke ich, dass ich damit auf der sicheren Seite liege. 

Selbst wenn das nicht stimmen sollte, dann sind die zusätzlichen 15 bis 20 € für den zusätzlichen Vispas eben rausgeworfen. Das steht aber in keinem Verhältnis zu den zu erwartenden Strafen für den Fall, dass Deine Meinung sich nicht mit der offiziellen deckt, also nicht richtig ist.

Auch in den NL gilt, Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht und die Strafen für Verstöße sind dort, glücklicherweise, etwas heftiger als bei uns.


----------



## Koghaheiner (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*

Hi,

ich glaub da hab ich mit meiner Frage was losgetreten #d, zeugt aber meines Erachtens davon das es doch eine erhebliche Unsicherheit bei fast allen deutschen Vispassinhabern gibt, oder sehe ich das falsch? Abgesehen davon, der Vispass der Federatie die für Vlietlanden und Umgebung zuständig ist, kostet 25 €. Ich bin nun, weil mir alles andere zu unsicher erschien, auch dort Vispass Inhaber. Als eines der größten Probleme sehe ich das nicht alle Polder namentlich benannt sind, das heißt, wenn man durch die Kanäle schippert, man ganz schnell in einem sein könnte in dem die in der Lijst van Viswateren mit Einschränkung benannten sein kann, und man weiß es nichtmal. 

Trotzdem danke für euren Einsatz!

Gruß 

Kogha

P.S.: gefangen haben wir übrigens nur einen Schniepelhecht von ca. 45 cm in 5 std. rumschippern. 2 Leute im Boot und ca. 8 Km. Strecke abgeangelt, das gelobte Land sieht anders aus |kopfkrat


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*

Erstmal Petri zu dem Schniepel. Niemand wird je behaupten, die Hechte springen einem nur so ins Boot. Wir fahren nun schon seit ein paar Jahren dort hin und erleben auch mal immer wieder einen Tag, an dem nichts oder fast nichts gefangen wird, allerdings kennt man schon die Stellen, die wenig erfolgversprechend sind und beschränkt sich auf die anderen. Unseren letztjährigen Urlaub kannst Du entweder unter http://www.ulliswelt.com/dateien/htm/angeln.html oder hier im Magazin in den Ausgaben Dezember bis Februar nachlesen. 

Du hast ja neben der Landeslijke List auch noch die List van viswateren der POS bekommen. Da sind dann die Gemeinden mit ihren Poldern aufgeführt. Kein Grund zur Sorge also.

Übrigens, wenn Du auf http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/# gehst ist ziemlich weit unten ein Button zu finden mit der Aufschrift Dubbele Afdracht. Da öffnet sich ein Formular, dass Du ausfüllen solltest, dann bekommst Du den Landesanteil des Vispasses erstattet.


----------



## hans 58 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> ....
> Interessant wird es, wenn man mit Kunstködern oder Köderfischen fischen will, dann kommen in allen Federaties der NL die auf den Seiten 2 ff. genannten Einschränkungen zum Tragen. ...



Welche meinst Du da#c

Die, das man nur mit gesetzlich erlaubten Ködern angeln darf, also nicht mit zB lebenden Köfis, weil dieses gesetzlich verboten sind?

Verwechsel das doch bitte nicht mit den angewiesenen Ködern, die Du nur  innerhalb der Schonzeit benutzen darfst#6

Übrigens steht dieser Passus bei allen Federationen mit drin, so als Grundwert oder Minimalforderung


----------



## gimli (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder oder Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*



> Übrigens steht dieser Passus bei allen Federationen mit drin, so als Grundwert oder Minimalforderung



Eine gute Feststellung, die man sich vielleicht zu Eigen machen sollte.#6


----------

